# CONTEST! Halloween Face Chart Contest!



## Shimmer (Oct 12, 2008)

Soooo ladies! Halloween's one of our favorite holidays at Specktra HQ, and to celebrate we've decided to have a contest where you guys give us your best interpretation of MAC's Halloween face charts!. 
To enter:
Pick a MAC Halloween face chart, and show us what you got!! 
Products don't have to be exact, but we do ask that your main "ingredient" be MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Please submit your entry to Janice (janice @ Specktra.net) or Jamie (shimmer @ Specktra.net) with the facechart you used, and your pictures, along with a product listing. 

We'll have a poll to determine the winners...and of course PRIZES!

First place: $150 in MAC product!
Second place: $100 in MAC product!
Third place: $75 in MAC product!

Those are some pretty serious goodies and we're super excited to see everyone's entries.

Specktra Beauty News » Blog Archive » MAC Cosmetics Halloween Facecharts…

Some of the Halloween face charts were posted on the blog at the link listed above, so take a gander and give us your best!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 12, 2008)

Does it have to be a MAC face chart from this years halloween face charts?  I might have to try this!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 12, 2008)

Ahh thanks for putting this on!
I'm excited to see entries!
When are they due?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh so much fun!! 
Jaime you have to do a scarey face to...I am dying to see if you can possibly ugly up just a bit!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Does it have to be a MAC face chart from this years halloween face charts?  I might have to try this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Any MAC Halloween chart, not necessarily this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Ahh thanks for putting this on!
I'm excited to see entries!
When are they due?_

 
29 October 2008.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh so much fun!! 
Jaime you have to do a scarey face to...I am dying to see if you can possibly ugly up just a bit!!_

 
LOL I could just post what I look like right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, srsly, gory stuff scares me.


----------



## Janice (Oct 12, 2008)

DRUNK ROCK BAND! (i am so going to regret this tomorrow) Hope you all participate in this contest!


----------



## Brittni (Oct 12, 2008)

This contest sounds amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and fyi drunk rock band is the best. LOL especially when earning only $20 a gig!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 12, 2008)

I am so gonna do this. I don't when but I am going to try my darndest to enter. Oh, and the butterfly from Japan is the one I adore and base my Halloween masks on each year. I talked about it last week on GlamSoup. Thanks so much for doing this.


----------



## Nightvamp (Oct 12, 2008)

i've collected a lot of mac halloween face charts
look on my you tube channel: nightvamp1


----------



## knoxydoll (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay! I'll probably do one since I was going to for Halloween but changed my mind on what I was going to be for clubbing factors. So excited just to have an excuse to do it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_DRUNK ROCK BAND! (i am so going to regret this tomorrow) Hope you all participate in this contest!_

 
Isn't that how rock band's supposed to be played?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2008)

I hope you guys are having fun browsing face charts for the contest!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 13, 2008)

Oooh! I Love it when Specktra has contests. They give my life meaning and purpose. :/


----------



## Brittni (Oct 13, 2008)

Wait, when's the deadline? I feel blind.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2008)

29 October 2008.


----------



## TRASHdecor (Oct 15, 2008)

I did mine right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm excited about it. lol
I was wondering how do I send it? e-mail? or through a pm here on specktra.
oh and one more question. can we do more than 1 look?


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm definitely loving these classic Halloween faces. I'll be turning in something soon!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRASHdecor* 

 
_I did mine right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm excited about it. lol
I was wondering how do I send it? e-mail? or through a pm here on specktra.
oh and one more question. can we do more than 1 look?_

 
send it to shimmer @ specktra.net or janice @ specktra.net


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 16, 2008)

Confused...so, say I enter an entry in today and a different face next Tuesday, does that mean they'll be counted as one entry as well, or are multiple entries non admissible?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2008)

Probably easier just to say multiple entries are non admissable.
One entry per person.


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Oct 17, 2008)

Do we have to use a facechart from the link posted above, or can we use a halloween facechart found elsewhere?


----------



## supercelestine (Oct 19, 2008)

I am soooo excited about this!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m_floffy_boes* 

 
_Do we have to use a facechart from the link posted above, or can we use a halloween facechart found elsewhere?_

 
A MAC facechart.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 20, 2008)

what if the face chart isn't exact but we use it as "inspiration"?
I did one but I added a lot more... PIZZAZZ to it but it isn't exactly the same.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 20, 2008)

Doesn't have to be exact.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm sorry... one last thing.
My email isn't able to send to these adresses (It keeps saying it wasn't able to send.)

Is there an alternative way of submitting the entries like private message?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 20, 2008)

[email protected] should work...
if not
[email protected]


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 22, 2008)

Bump! 
Just a reminder to get your submission in!!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 22, 2008)

hmm i would do this...but my mac is very minimal lol...i use another line napoleon perdis as its closer to me and colors are very similar to MAC.....

good luck girls!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^use the MAC you got, girl!^^^

very excited to enter tomorrow! keep your eyes pealed Janice and Jamie for my email! :-D


----------



## lanieball (Oct 28, 2008)

i just found out about this today! i need to log in more often! i'll be doing this tonight


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2008)

You guyyyyyys! The deadline is tomorrow night!! Get to it!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

today's the deadline, get your entry in!!!


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Oct 29, 2008)

Aaaah, I don't know how to attach pictures to emails!

I'm just gonna copy and paste 'email & im' address thing on photobucket to my email...is that okay?

Eeep.


----------



## knoxydoll (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope I got it in on time. If not it was still fun.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2008)

Got 'em.
There's still time ladies.


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 30, 2008)

Too bad I don't have MAC in my country


----------

